# 68 dash removal



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

can someone out there walk me through the steps of removing the dash (instrument cluster/radio/hvac controls) from a 68. i've got the dash pad off and the 3 screws above the instrument cluster removed but don't know where to go from there. thanks in advance guys :cheers


----------



## dimitri (Feb 13, 2009)

Make sure battery is disconnected!! Reach carefully underneath the headlight switch and you will find a spring loaded button that is perpendicular to shaft of the knob. Push and hold this button in and pull the light knob out. The shaft should come out with the knob. The wiper knob will come off with a small scrwdriver pry gently on both sides. You will also need to pry off the radio knobs. Take your time with that 43 year old plastic!!


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

Also, there will be a nut like fastener behind the light knob that will need to be removed. The bezel around the ignition switch unscrews so you can remove the switch from the back. Leave the wires connected. I believe I removed the heater cables at the heater box. Also, drop the steering column. There's 2 bolts under the column by the firewall. Take the wire off the cigarette lighter. Radio knobs and the nuts behind them. I believe on the right side of the gauge cluster there is a bulb and socket that has a wire connected to it. Remove that bulb/socket leaving wire connected. Disconnect the wire harness that goes to the gauge cluster. You basically will be on your back to see what may be connected and disconnect as you see fit..... You're taxing my brain. It's starting to hurt.....:willy: :seeya: When you have the gauge cluster out with the dash, replace all the bulbs now if you've never replaced them. Don't forget to polish the cluster lense.

ps. I'm listening to "Come Undone" by Duran Duran over and over as I reply to your post. My daughter bought me the Duran Duran's Greatest cd for Christmas.... I like that song....Good luck, Steve..


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

I stole this from another post about a 69 dash written by "Old Indian"

Removing the dash is not very difficult. It takes some patience, though. The wiring harness is connected to a junction block at the firewall next to the steering column. The alternative to disconnecting the whole harness is to remove each connector to panel switches, gauge pod, lighter, radio, glove box, steering column, etc. Remove the radio antenna wire. Remove the heater control cables, lamp, and power connection. You can remove the heater control unit from the dash and leave it connected to the control cables, but removing the cables is easier. If you have hideaway headlights, the vacuum lines to the light switch come off with a single ganged connector. The speedometer cable is not long enough to move the dash very far and must be removed. There is a spring clip that holds it to the back of the speedometer. Remove the glove box to gain access to three nuts holding the dash to the metal shelf where the defroster outlets are located. One is above the heater controls, one about the middle of the glove box opening and the last is near the right edge of the opening. Three screws inside the top of the gauge pods hold the other side of the dash. Under the steering wheel is a trim panel with two screws that must be removed. Take care when removing the panel because there are two fragile plastic hooks in the front that slip under the plastic wood dash insert. This exposes the bottom of the steering column and the bolts holding the column up in place. At the base of the steering column is a rubber trim piece, remove it to gain access to the clamp that holds the bottom of the steering column to the firewall. Loosen this clamp but do not remove it. Disconnect the steering column connector, remove the two bolts holding the column to the dash and lower it to the drivers seat. Put something like a pillow under the steering wheel to keep it from digging into the seat. There are two more screws near the steering column support that must be removed. The last two screws are in the dash corners at the bottom of the dash. Gently pull the dash toward you, checking for any wiring you may have missed or for any mods that have been done under the dash to add accessories over the years. Once the dash is free of its mounts and about an inch from its installed position, you can see the backs of the gauge pods. Just above them is the wiring harness. If you did not remove the firewall plug, you need to remove the black plastic sheath that holds the harness to the dash. There are two screws holding it to the back side of the dash above the gauge pods. 

There are two was to go on the dash pad. OPGI and Ames sells a hard plastic cover that goes over the existing pad. It must be painted to match your interior. It is serviceable and provides a much improved look over cracked vinyl. It fits fairly well, but doesn't quite align to the chrome gauge bezels or air duct outlets. If you are serious about having the vinyl and padding replaced professionally, checkout Just Dashes. If you want to see the process they use, pick up this month's Hot Rod magazine. They use a vacu-forming method similar to the way the originals were done. They also do vacuum metalizing of the plastic chrome pieces like the gauge pods, vent outlets, etc.

Hope this helps, good luck. This is not an easy process, but it works. I've had my dash out twice to fix years of wiring mods by prior owners and to replace the worn plastic pieces.

Bill


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

thanks for the details guys, dash project's on a temporary hold while the car goes to the upholsterers to have the top repaired...keeping my fingers crossed the existing top is still useable.


----------



## Inda_bebe (Sep 11, 2011)

is the dash welded onto the car? i removed the dash pad and cluster, but thats all i was able to remove


----------



## 68GTO4004Spd (Jun 19, 2008)

Yes the metal part is welded in.


----------



## Inda_bebe (Sep 11, 2011)

is there a easy way to remove the metal dash?


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Inda_bebe said:


> is there a easy way to remove the metal dash?


Remove? Sure... use a cutting torch, plasma cutter, body saw, a big rotary cutoff tool, or your choice of "weaponry" and hack away. 

Removing it in such a way that it's not destroyed and can be re-installed? Now, that's another issue entirely.....

(Translation: I don't recommend it ... What is it about your particular situation that has you thinking it needs to be removed?)

Bear


----------



## 68-GTO (Oct 20, 2013)

BearGFR said:


> Remove? Sure... use a cutting torch, plasma cutter, body saw, a big rotary cutoff tool, or your choice of "weaponry" and hack away.
> 
> Bear



:lol:arty:


----------



## Inda_bebe (Sep 11, 2011)

thinking of customizing the dash. laying down some fiberglass and paint. not going for a full restoration or anything. just something decent and cool.


----------



## Pontiacdude (May 4, 2011)

Please do not cut up the dash on your GTO, if it is a GTO. Please sell it to someone who will use care and do the car justice.


----------

